# Def brand difference?



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

its universal


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

I get mine at the ford dealer I get all my ford parts from. better deal than gm.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Sounds excellent. I'll have to get prices


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Walmart is where I just got some


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

There's probably only a handful of manufacturers worldwide. So regardless of the brand or label it's likely to have come from the same source. Not something I would personally get too OCD about.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I just wasn't sure if there were cheapy brands to stay away from or not.

First vehicle with def


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I use BlueDEF and have never had any problems. (After the free GM stuff was over)


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

We don't get the free gm stuff in Canada


----------



## Erastimus (Feb 9, 2012)

BlueDEF is a non-toxic solution of 67.5 percent purified water and 32.5 percent ultra pure automotive grade urea. Key words are "purified" for the water and "ultra pure" for the urea. Anybody can mix water with urea to get a 67.5/32.5 solution but I am told that somehow the BlueDEF monitoring system can detect low quality solution. (Probably an electric current flow system - low grade solution will have a lower resistance to current flow due to the impurities.) So, any major brand from the dealers or reputable after market suppliers will do.


----------



## 5 O'Clock Charlie (Oct 24, 2013)

I just buy it in bulk from the local truck stop.


----------



## maikell77 (Oct 21, 2014)

Age of DEF and how it was stored will make a big difference. If you buy from a place that is restocked regularly it can significantly reduce consumption.

DEF Degrades: over time, at high temp, in UV light.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

money_man said:


> We don't get the free gm stuff in Canada


I was told I get 4 free oil changes with DEF top up at any dealer I choose when I bought the car, maybe its a new promo?

I see they sell DEF at Canadian Tire for about $10/4L(~1gal). I will likely buy there when the time comes.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

TDCruze said:


> I was told I get 4 free oil changes with DEF top up at any dealer I choose when I bought the car, maybe its a new promo?
> 
> I see they sell DEF at Canadian Tire for about $10/4L(~1gal). I will likely buy there when the time comes.


That's a pretty steep price. Down here in the U.S. we get a 2.5 gal. jug for the price you are paying for the 4L jug. Those of us who can get DEF on the pump at a truck stop get an even better deal at around $2.79/gal.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

revjpeterson said:


> That's a pretty steep price. Down here in the U.S. we get a 2.5 gal. jug for the price you are paying for the 4L jug. Those of us who can get DEF on the pump at a truck stop get an even better deal at around $2.79/gal.


Dang that is cheap! I will have to keep looking around for other sources.


----------



## Kraiger (Oct 19, 2014)

There should not be a difference in who you get it from, the difference would be in the plant that the DEF was made from, and even at that there should be no difference. I work at a chemical plant in ohio that we make DEF. As stated before it is 32.5 urea solution. There is no automotive grade, its just the same grade that you put on your grass or use as ice melt. When it leaves our plant it goes to a bottler for whatever label buys it that day.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

TDCruze said:


> I was told I get 4 free oil changes with DEF top up at any dealer I choose when I bought the car, maybe its a new promo?
> 
> I see they sell DEF at Canadian Tire for about $10/4L(~1gal). I will likely buy there when the time comes.


the 2.5g box of def is on sale for $18 constantly at cdn tire


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

boraz said:


> the 2.5g box of def is on sale for $18 constantly at cdn tire


Awesome! I will have to keep an eye out for that.


----------



## Canadian Cruzer (Oct 27, 2014)

NAPA had it on for 12.99 last month. Bought two boxes.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

If you ever go to the dealer for a DEF problem they will tell you that other brands are bad an you have to pay to have them drain yours and fill it with the GM stuff. This is not true. What they are really saying is " we think you put water in there but we cant accuse you of that without offending you so we are going to change it to rule it out" 

Its all the same stuff


----------



## 19Diesel (Mar 26, 2021)

I have purchased at Napa, Autozone, and even Home Depot. Never had an issue. I’ve even seen it at Kroger. 

It is light sensitive, just don’t buy if they store it in the front window. Local Walmart has it stacked on the sidewalk.......BAD IDEA.



Scott M. said:


> If you ever go to the dealer for a DEF problem they will tell you that other brands are bad an you have to pay to have them drain yours and fill it with the GM stuff. This is not true. What they are really saying is " we think you put water in there but we cant accuse you of that without offending you so we are going to change it to rule it out"
> 
> Its all the same stuff


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I buy the Wal Mart brand. I figure becuase it's so cheap I win from that, also also win because they sell a lot of it, so I don't have to worry about it being expired. I read post on other message boards where guys go and buy the expensive stuff to later have DEF quality issues because it was old and sat on the shelf.


----------

